# You Think I Paid Too Much????



## alloy (Aug 13, 2016)

Sold my Bridgeport and the guy came and got it this morning and paid me the balance. Sure looks empty where it was.

So I had $3k in burning a hole in my pocket and saw a "huge"  sale sign.  This sale wasn't huge, it was of truly epic proportions.  At least 1/2 acre of tables full of stuff.   Took well over 2 hours to look at it all.

And after all that looking I found these scattered about the entire sale.  Paid $20 for them.  You think I got took???


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2016)

Seriously??? Nice score!


----------



## francist (Aug 13, 2016)

Totally! You know what they say, a fool and his money....  

-frank


----------



## alloy (Aug 13, 2016)

Yup, serious as a heart attack 

I still have $2980 to spend!!!!

If anyone needs a 1-1/2" or a 2" pipe taps let me know.   I doubt I'll ever use them.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a T-mike I need to sell. Stresstel T-mike ES......make you a heck of a deal lol. New one wouldn't leave much of your mill money. Just kidding. I was digging around for stuff to sell and discovered I have 3 of them. Certainly don't need 3.


----------



## alloy (Aug 13, 2016)

That's tempting................

Here is the Bridgeport and her new owners.  One of his first projects for it is a new dash for his Studebaker. 

My neighbor said this is the first time he's ever seen anything leave my garage.   It always just comes in.   Little does he know what I have planned


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 13, 2016)

alloy said:


> Yup, serious as a heart attack
> 
> I still have $2980 to spend!!!!
> 
> If anyone needs a 1-1/2" or a 2" pipe taps let me know.   I doubt I'll ever use them.


I have a real nice 2-1/2" pipe tap, and nothing to turn it with besides a great big crescent wrench.  I don't think I have the suds to turn the thing, unless it is in Delrin...


----------



## alloy (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah same here, big pipe or crescent wrench.  But at this point and for the last 25 years I've not needed a pipe tap that big.   But...................hard to pass up for the price I paid for everything.


Hello everyone.  My name is Dan, and I'm a tool junkie.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 14, 2016)

WOW! They saw you coming! I feel so bad for you I will gladly return at least 75% of your money( provided you ship the taps to me first)
because I hate to see a friend snooker so bad.
   

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## alloy (Aug 14, 2016)

I knew I had friends on here but I never thought anyone would bail me out like that.   

After getting taken so bad and spending that much on the taps, I'm not sure if I have enough left to ship them. I may have to sell one of my other milling machines first


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 14, 2016)

alloy said:


> Little does he know what I have planned



Wait till he sees that Shizouka pulling in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 14, 2016)

for $20, you got took brother -
you'd better send the lot of obviously faulty tooling to California for immediate inspection and deposition into a safe place (my soft wood lined bottom drawer in my kennedy box).
we can have stuff like that contaminating your shop, in fact if those $20 tools came into contact with other tooling, you may need to send them to quarantine too as a precautionary measure...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 14, 2016)

i'm not recognizing the doodad in the lower left corner, does anybody know what it is???


----------



## dlane (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi mike, that doodad is used to countersink holes , it is depth adjustable, the cutter is changeable.
We used them at the rocket factory after template drilling holes in skins to counter sink for rivets.
They were used with hand drill motors


----------



## alloy (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 14, 2016)

It is a micrometer countersink.  Used mostly on aircraft and aerospace work.  I have one, and some of the 1/4-28 shank drills and other tooling as well, but what I am really looking for is a 1/4-28 drive air angle drill to drive them with.  The ones I have found for sale are crazy pricey and most have RPM's far too high for anything I want to do with one.  Most also look like they have lived a tough life.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's one at 2600 rpm

http://www.panamericantool.com/novar-compact-pistol-grip-drill.html


----------



## dogg1er (Aug 16, 2016)

alloy said:


> Yup, serious as a heart attack
> 
> I still have $2980 to spend!!!!
> 
> If anyone needs a 1-1/2" or a 2" pipe taps let me know.   I doubt I'll ever use them.


They are still nice to have. I have a set of the exact same sizes on my work Truck and can't wait to break them out. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Aug 19, 2016)

Well my addiction took over again.I just can't help myself.

Got these for $23. The air tools work great. Did have to put a new air fitting on the sander though....... 
 Not sure where I'll find belts for it.

  They have an HF band saw there for $50, I passed on that.  But it's a great deal.  I posted it in the Craigslist section.


Is there like a Henry Ford clinic for this addiction????


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 19, 2016)

Sanding belts are still available for those things. They are good to have around. I have a couple. You did good....that belt sander is several hundred dollars if it's a name brand.


----------



## alloy (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks 

Had a part for  customer to work on this morning but I'll start looking for belts.

Here are pics of the name tags on the sander and one of the saw blade.  Haven't seen a blade exactly like it before, but I've never owned a saw like that either.

I think the sander is made by IR.   Did a search and that came up a couple of times.


----------



## hman (Aug 19, 2016)

Great score!  That saw blade looks suspiciously like it ground-down bandsaw blade.  It may well be that standard Sawzall blades will fit.


----------



## alloy (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a band saw blade that broke at the weld, now I know why I saved it.

Lennox has some also.

http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/air-saw-blades.aspx



Well................that dang addiction just won't let me go.  Found this for $2 at a sale I passed by.   Saw tools and pulled a u turn to get back to it.

It's a Lincoln.  Guy said it had grease in it.  I think I'll change it to something good like Mobile 1.

At this rate of spending $25 on a weekend the $3k I got for the mill  will only last me 2.3 years.   A fool and his money...........................


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 19, 2016)

Body shops used to use a recip saw like that quite a bit. I have a air file that I can put blades on, but the stroke is pretty short. I think they just offer blades because they can. Could be nice in a tight spot though.


----------



## brino (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow, congratulations.

Those finger sanders are really great for getting into small areas.
I found an electric one and then (luckily) found belts at my local fastener supply place.
Makita still makes an electric one that takes 21" belts.

What size belts does yours take?

-brino


----------



## alloy (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like a 1/2" x 24" belt.   I see them on Amazon and some other places.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 20, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Here's one at 2600 rpm
> 
> http://www.panamericantool.com/novar-compact-pistol-grip-drill.html


One like these, Tony.  The one you showed has a regular Jacobs style 3 jaw chuck.  I am looking for an angle drill that takes the screw in tooling, which makes the shortest overall length for tight places.  Something like these:
http://www.panamericantool.com/standard-novar-kit.html
Note that the prices are not quite so good...


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 20, 2016)

For that you have to use a standardized body and choose the correct head, like this one:

http://www.panamericantool.com/novar-90-compact-angle-head.html


Body (air motor) for 850 rpm to fit above head

http://www.panamericantool.com/novar-compact-motors.html

Yep, these are professional grade tools, and don't come cheap. HF doesn't sell these.


----------



## alloy (Aug 20, 2016)

I found some saw blades and belts on Ebay.   Best price I could find for quality blades.   They are Lennox.

Belts are generic for now.  Will get me by while I find new uses for the sander.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 20, 2016)

A regular hacksaw blade will fit in the saw. I had one for a long time, most use full for cutting deer legs of for skinning!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Rudy_R (Aug 31, 2016)

Air body saw is very useful for sheet metal and plastic. They're used in body shops a lot. We use them at work for cutting weird holes in electrical boxes in the panel shop. I use mine at home for all kinds of things. They're generally pretty cheap to buy, and the blades aren't expensive either and easy to find. Sawzall blades will not fit, and for the price of actual blades, not really worth making your own, unless you're in a pinch and need it now.


----------



## sanddan (Sep 3, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Body shops used to use a recip saw like that quite a bit. I have a air file that I can put blades on, but the stroke is pretty short. I think they just offer blades because they can. Could be nice in a tight spot though.



They still do. It's a very handy saw to have when working on sheet metal in tight quarters.


----------

